# fans wont turn off and running at 100% cpu



## jshealy15 (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a dell XPS M1710 that is appx 3 yrs old and i recently installed a new hard drive (my original was 80 gig and the new one is 350gig). my fans always turn on about 10 minutes after i power on my computer and the cpu readage is fluctuating from 50-100% and always runs like its at 100% full capacity...everything is constantly in slow motion!!!:upset: any advice or solutions?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo jshealy and welcome to TSF :wave:

This isn't really the right section for this but, depending on what's wrong with your PC, it'd be hard to suggest where to ask it :grin:

Meanwhile, are you using Win-XP, Win-Vista or Win-7?

I assume you've run full virus/malware scans, using the appropriate software?

1st thing to try is to call up the 'Task Manager' and see what's using all your CPU - Press 'Ctrl'-'Alt' and 'Del' keys to run the task-manager (or bring up a dialogue-box then select task-manager, depending on which flavour of Windows you have), then click the 'Processes' tab and see what's using the highest percentage of the CPU.

From there, we can get an idea of what's wrong and, if necessary, recommend where to post this :wink:


----------

